# Gute Splitscreen Spiele



## Xanrel (13. Juni 2014)

Sers!
Ich suche gute Splitscreen-Spiele (einer am Gamepad und einer an der Tastatur + Maus) in allen Genres. Hauptsache es macht Spaß 
Desweiteren hab ich die Frage ob man es so einstellen kann, dass der Split nicht auf einem Monitor ist sondern zwischen 2 -> Jeder hat einen eigenen Monitor auf den er schaut (Ich hab 2 angeschlossen..) und ob das viel Leistung saugen würde..
/Jan


----------



## timbo01 (13. Juni 2014)

Goat Simulator, Portal 2

Wegen dem Splitscreen: Wenn die Splitscreenbilder nebeneinander sind und du deine Monitore per Eyefinity oder nvidia Surround verbindest könnte es evtl funktionieren.


----------



## Xanrel (13. Juni 2014)

Ich schätze mal wenn ich eine AMD Graka habe, dann muss ich mir Eyefinity holen? Hast du noch nen Link zu dem Thema?


----------



## noki (13. Juni 2014)

musst du nicht, das ist im catalyst-treiber unter "Desktopmanagment" zu finden...


----------



## Xanrel (13. Juni 2014)

Da finde ich nichts zu Eyefinity


----------

